# Kitten always likes to hide under unreachable places...



## lapchern (Jun 9, 2004)

like under the bed or couch...

my kitten's been here for about a week and we let her roam the house now... is this a normal thing for a kitten to do? do adult cats do this too?

thanks


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2004)

My adult cats sometimes hide from me. They know if they hide from me I'll think they were accidentally let out of the house. Then they sit back and chuckle as I run through the house screaming their names. After I've gone into cardiac arrest, they reveal themselves.


----------



## ospunkyo (Sep 3, 2003)

I think it is a normal thing for cats of certain temperaments to do. Some cats are more nervous or skittish, some are brave and social. Your kitten is very new to your house, and is probably a little freaked out still by the new environment and people and smells.

Both of my adult cats could absolutely sense (and Pfeffa's not that smart - sorry sweety) when something was going on - like a trip to the vet, or medicine time - and they'd hide. Not just in a room, but in the most inaccessible places. Pfeffa scrambles beneath the bed, behind the suitcases and boxes; Norville would position himself JUST out of reach behind the couch. Always adds just a little bit more stress than you need at that moment.


----------



## imatarb (Jun 8, 2004)

I think that's very normal behavior. My feline friend of 13 years still preferred to nap under the bed almost every day! I'm sure as time passes and your new friend feels more comfortable in his new surroundings, he'll come out and reveal himself more often!

Lisa


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

It's normal behavior, all cats like a little private time to themselves, where they're not bothered by anyone. All of my kitties have their own private space, 2 of which are under the dressers and the bed. Kayla and Mozart use them more than Ginza or Pixie.

However (especially for older cats), they also hide when they're sick, so always watch for signs of behavior changes that would show this. You have a young'un though, so I wouldn't worry about it.

And Murried2, I just laughed my head off when I read your reply! Thanks!


----------



## Maleke (Jul 2, 2003)

My Siamese cat Maleke has just recently started going under the couch and hiding for no apparent reason. I think this is his way of getting me to give him treats. When I can't find one of my cats, I yell "who wants treats??" and they both ALWAYS come running. So he figures if he hides, he gets treats! But I have him figured out now! He needs to find another spot!


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Cats seem to like to crawl into places. Like shelves and things like that. So why not under beds and your couch.... nice and cozy.  We found BOTH kittens under the couch today and it's a really tight squeeze for them to get under it, so hubby had to lift up the couch (and it weighs a ton) so I could bring out the cats. They were chasing a toy mouse under there. Soon they will be too big to get under there, so I'm sure I'll find myself home alone the day they will get stuck and I can't lift the couch on my own. *gulp*


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

It's normal -- a lot of kitties feel safer in enclosed places where they are not surrounded by open space. However, cats seem to hide more if you are the type of owner that keeps trying to spy on them and get them out of their hiding spots.  

I had a roommate once...and no one should have given her a cat. Someone on a farm had kittens and gave her two of them. Anyway -- she constantly badgered the kittens and tried to "make them love her." Pulling them out of their hiding spots and never leaving them any peace, holding them even when they fought to be let down, etc. To this day those cats are the most anti-social kitties I have ever met, the poor things. They are scared of people and NEVER cuddle. They will only play with toys that are not attached to people.


----------

